# Urgent. Sr. Gold. Ret. X in Wake County-N.C.



## thegoldenjoyride (Dec 18, 2005)

..Bump..


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

This looks like a possible pure Golden that has been shaved. I'd like to see more pics.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> This looks like a possible pure Golden that has been shaved. I'd like to see more pics.


 
I thought so too. Has anyone contacted the NC rescues?


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Wonder if someone can get more pictures??? Would be willing to send to Mary (Midlands Golden Rescue) but the first thing she will ask for is better pictures..


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

If no one else has called them (dont want to get in the middle if its already in the works) I will call the adoption center at 11am to find out if they could email me more pictures. 

Let me know if thats ok. If someone has contacted the local rescues I wont call them.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I emailed the shelter asking if she was shaved down and possibly a golden retriever. Also requested new pics. and Will forward to Midlands as soon as i hear back if shes a golden. 

I also emailed Second Chance animal rescue in Raliegh and Snowflake animal rescue in Raliegh. Will let you know if hear anything.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you for doing that, Lil. I was in the middle of doing something when we were speaking.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Mary emailed me back and said we could take Sandy in if someone can help get her to us. She said she looks like a golden thats been shaved down. I am emailing Neuse River Golden asking if they could help pull and or help transport part way ... if shes still there. I didnt hear anything back from the shelter yesterday and my email went unanswered as of this morning. will see what Neuse has to say.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh and second chance and snowflake both emailed me back telling me to go to Neuse River... :doh:


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

well apparently shes still there. the guy from the shelter emailed me back and said she was a shaved down dog. He said he would try and take more pictures tomorrow (not sure why he couldnt do it today)...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope the rescue will pull and coordinate transport for you, Lil!!!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

If i could just find someone to drive halfway that wouldnt be so bad... but its a 4 + hr drive one way .. so we will see


Anyone on here from NC??  and wanna drive a little???


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

guys Sandy has a place to go if someone can volunteer to help transport. Shes in Raleigh NC and needs to get to Columbia. I have someone that can get her from the border but cant get her there... let me know .. 
email addy is [email protected] thanks!


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Lil

Bumping do you hear anymore?


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

well we havent had any luck getting this girl a ride.. if there are any other rescues that are closer that can help please let them know about this girl. still trying to work on getting her a ride but so far no luck... will keep ya posted! hope someone has already adopted this girl.. I need to call the shelter and check..


Just saw shes not on thier site anymore.. hope someone stepped forward and got her...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Good news and bless you all.*

Just saw on Petfinder that Sandy was adopted.

Bless you all for trying to save her.


----------

